# Martha Stewart Poncho



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

Try checking on eBay...you never know. On the very first episode of her new show after her release she gave everyone in her audience their very own 'Prison Poncho'! But it can't be too hard to make one, and probably a lot cheaper. 

Bernat: Free Pattern to Match Martha Stewart's Poncho


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Barbarella said:


> Try checking on eBay...you never know. On the very first episode of her new show after her release she gave everyone in her audience their very own 'Prison Poncho'! But it can't be too hard to make one, and probably a lot cheaper.
> 
> I'll check e-bay. I do not sew!


----------



## joni888 (Feb 14, 2009)

try craiglist also they may have the costume if not you can have a tailor make the martha stewart costume for you.


----------



## RL4ever (Aug 24, 2008)

You go to the local fabric store. You ask for some gray wool, wool felt if possible. Most fabrics on the bolt come in 2 widths... about 45 inches, or about 60. When you find some you like, check the width, and purchase enough length to make a square of it. Take it home, square it off, and cut a hole in the middle for your head (not too big now... fabric stretches a little). If the fabric looks like it's going to ravel out on the edges, get some fabric glue (available at any craft store), the kind that says it dries flexible. Water it down and paint it on the edges. Poof, you got yourself a poncho.

If you really would want to pay someone to sew a poncho for you, don't let them charge you too much. A poncho is easier to make than a potholder, it's just bigger. And if you want more instructions, PM me, I'm a seamstress.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

There are a lot of sites that come up with a free knitting/crochet pattern if you know anyone who would like to knit you a poncho  
Overstock.com has a lot of poncho choices...
I'm not sure exactly what the martha stewart poncho looks like but there is one that looks like the bernat one barbarella posted on the link - crochet poncho - Google Product Search - under ecrater


----------

